# Coffin Bed



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

I would do something that was elongated and appeared to be two coffins sitting side by side but with no center. and ofcourse it would have to be a raised four poster.


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

I've never built one but, you already have the diamentions to work with. 
Measure your current headboard, frame, & footboard. That will be the overall working diamentions for length, width, & height ( from floor). From there you'll have to decide which style would you like- toe pincher or tradition casket. If you still can't decide which one, make out a parts list to build it. Money make make the decision for you in the long run.

If you do build it, please post pics.

Thanks,

Haunty


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

That would be cool for a bride and groom display


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Back in the day, I knew a guy who slept in a coffin....
Would this be an actual functional bed for two, like a double, queen, king?


----------



## DeathMask (Mar 14, 2005)

Interesting enough, I've had my mind set on making a coffin bed for a little while now. Maybe, now that I see other people interested in it as well, I might just go and make one.


----------



## DeathDealer (Jun 18, 2004)

I have always liked the "four posted coffin" from Hellsing.


----------



## Mrs Leatherface (Nov 26, 2006)

I love the idea of a coffin bed!! Please do post pics if you end up making one! Mr L always comments that I sleep in a death pose...on my back with my hands folded across my chest and I stay that way all night long. When we were first married he’d occasionally wake me up because he wasn’t sure I was still alive! LOL Well, now I think I need a coffin bed to go with my sleeping position.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

I love the pics that is an excellent starting point


----------

